# Winter Nose



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

Aside from taking them outside are there any dietary ways to prevent winter nose? Spanky's food does have kelp which I heard helps but I can already tell his lil nose isn't as black as over the summer.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've heard to use the kelp too. 
I ruin little black noses LOL Zoey's was never really dark but much darker than it is now. Tess had the blackest nose and now she has winter nose too. She got it last year and we were in South Florida so I don't think it was for lack of sunshine. The girls were out all the time. I'm doing something wrong so I want to see what answers you get with this post too.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

In Australia we are lucky , constant sunshine ( even in Winter ) the key to great pigment . An Aussie site I love called China Road Lowchens - always provides excellent advice . Here is their advice . Sarah
SNOW NOSE 
Technically called "hypopigmentation" (or snow nose, winter nose) it results from loss of sunlight, and causes the nose to fade to brown in winter; normal colour returns as summer approaches. Snow nose occurs mainly in light-coated breeds; the colour change can become permanent in older dogs. It is not associated with disease.

Another reason for this condition is a deficiency of B vitamins, PABA in particular.



Get rid of plastic food bowls and replace them with metal or ceramic bowls since some pets may be allergic to plastic. Plastic dish dermatitis can occur if the dog eats or drinks out of plastic or rubber bowls. It is triggered by a reaction to an antioxidant found in the dishes.

Vitaligo causes black depigmentation in the nose and sometimes the lips to fade to brown.

PABA

PABA is the shortened name for para-aminobenzoic acid that is often thought of as only an ingredient used in sunscreens, while it is in actual fact a nutritional ingredient as well. Since it is a moiety of PGA, a form of folic acid, some health professionals do not consider it a vitamin, but only a B-complex factor.

PABA is used to improve the protein used in the body, it relates to red blood cell formation as well as assisting the manufacture of folic acid in the intestines. Para-aminobenzoic acid is used in sunscreen preparations since it can help protect the skin against ultra-violet radiation. 

It has been linked to hair growth as well as reversing the greying of hair, but these results are disappointing. People suffering from vitiligo, over - pigmentation of skin, or without pigment in some spots, have reported an improvement of the skin after more PABA was ingested.

Best used with Vitamin C and the B group vitamins, plus Folic Acid are best taken with PABA. 

PABA is found in liver, kidney, brewer's yeast, molasses, whole grains, bran, yoghurt, mushrooms and spinach, and can be made by intestinal bacteria.

TIP 
A new herbal remedy for animals is called Chorela. It is supposed to stimulate the immune system and has proven helpful in treating dogs that lose pigment from their nose, and also dogs that have the nasty habit of eating their own droppings. Seek advice on this product from your vet or a naturopath. 

SNOW NOSE "REMEDY"

Another suggested "remedy" is: 

B Complex With Choline, Inositol & PABA 

Vitamin C, Calcium Ascorbate powder 

Megamino Amino Acids

The Vitamin C works together with the B to help absorption. Give just before meals. One B Complex tablet in the AM and one in the PM. The Vitamin C is given by body weight. ½ tsp. for each 50lbs of weight. The Amino Acid tablet is given in the AM only.

Vitamins B and C are water soluble and once the body has absorbed what it needs, it will eliminate the rest. These vitamins are not stored in the body. They are also helpful with stress (for you too) and for the skin in general. In case you don't know it, the B vitamins that brighten our dogs' coats and darken their pigments work on us too. The B vitamins are necessary for our skin and for our hair colour. If your hair is prematurely grey, it may be a simple Vitamin B deficiency. There are documented cases where grey hair turned back to its natural colour after supplementing with the B complex vitamins.

It is very probable that the success you will have in returning your dog's pigment back to black will be directly related to the diet you feed - in addition to the above supplementation.

Good luck! I hope this is of value to you.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TIP 

A new herbal remedy for animals is called Chlorela. It is supposed to stimulate the immune system and has proven helpful in treating dogs that lose pigment from their nose, and also dogs that have the nasty habit of eating their own droppings. Seek advice on this product from your vet or a naturopath. 


Chlorela (fresh water algae) - "Superior to Vitamin Supplements & Improves Digestion." 

Being a very ancient single cell algae, chlorela was the earth's first green plant and the first link in the food chain. Each cell of this plant is self sufficient and capable of life sustaining functions. Chlorela is 60% protein, and contains 8 essential amino acids, and more chlorophyll per gram than any other plant in nature! In just 1 tablespoon it provides 300% of the daily need for Vitamin B12 and Vitamin C. It is very rich in beta-carotene. Due to its rapid growth and the abundance of nutrients, chlorella offers many benefits including protection against toxic pollutants, pesticides, drugs, chemicals, atmospheric radiation, power lines, microwaves, computers and television.
The natural vitamins and minerals in chlorella are bio-chelated. That means they are naturally wrapped in amino acids, so they will be taken in by the body more readily.
Chorela contains natural digestive enzymes and fibrous materials that improve your digestion.
Higher in chlorophyl than any other plant. Contains more chlorophyl per gram than any other plant. Contains 5 to 10 times the chlorophyl content of barley grass, spirulina, and wheat grass. Chlorophyl is one of the greatest food substances for cleansing the bowel and other elimination systems, such as the liver and blood. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

